# Lustige Gästebucheinträge



## Darkdamien (18. Juli 2008)

Hey liebe Community!
Suche neue Texte, die ich Bekannten und Freunden ins GB stellen kann. 



> War ja echt krass heut nacht!! Brauchst aber wirklich kein schlechtes Gewissen zu haben, dass du mich so spät geweckt hast. In solchen Fällen bin ich immer für dich da. War kein Problem für mich, dich ins Krankenhaus zu fahren. Trotzdem musst du wirklich aufpassen. Da kann ja echt auch was schlimmes passieren! Stell dir mal vor, die Flasche wär zerplatzt!! Zum Glück haben die Ärzte sie rausbekommen. Ich bin mir nur noch nicht ganz sicher, ob sie wirklich glauben, dass du die Bierflasche mit deinem Sitzkissen verwechselt hast und dich deshalb hast drauffallen lassen... was solls... ich glaubs dir!
> Naja egal. Jetzt ist die Bierflasche wieder raus aus deinem Po und das Vakuum hat laut dem Professor ja auch keine weiteren Schäden am Darm verursacht. Nochmal Glück gehabt! Nochmal gute Besserung!!!




Kennt ihr ähnliches? Dann rein damit. :-)


----------



## Illuminatos (18. Juli 2008)

*prust* omg ich fall vom Glaube ab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sry ne kenn leider keine, aber wer schreibt denn sowas in ein, für jeden lesbares Gästebuch?


----------



## LordofDemons (18. Juli 2008)

Illuminatos schrieb:


> *prust* omg ich fall vom Glaube ab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


rofl


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. Juli 2008)

Illuminatos schrieb:


> *prust* omg ich fall vom Glaube ab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das ist doch der Witz daran.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Serran (18. Juli 2008)

Hat mir heut ein Freund von mir gemacht.... Jegan , ist auch hier im Forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hey ...., wollte es dir eigentlich am
Telefon sagen, aber dein Handy war aus, also
sag ichs dir so. Ich glaub, ich hab jetzt ne
Antwort auf das, was du mir letztens im
Urlaub erzählt hast. Ich denk, daß du
Chlamydien hast und nicht Syphilis. Ich
weiss, du hattest mir erzählt, daß du einen
infektiösen Eiterausfluss hattest, der ein
typisches Symptom für Syphilis ist, aber ich
glaube, dass die anhaltenden Schmerzen, und
das brennende Zucken in deinem "Hans
Dietrich",daß du beim Pinkeln hast, eher auf
Chlamydien schließen lassen. Ich weiß, du
wolltest darüber nicht mit deinen Eltern und
deiner Freundin reden,also hab ich
rumtelefoniert um rauszufinden, was
da los ist bei dir. Ich dachte halt - bin
mal'n guter Freund und lass es dich wissen.
PS: ich hab übrigens gehört,dass es von
Bayer auch so ne Creme gibt,die du wegen
deiner Genital-Herpes brauchst.Das coole
daran ist,daß diese Creme kein Alkohol
enthält - brennt also nicht so wie deine
anderen Creme... )


----------



## Darkdamien (21. Juli 2008)

hey genau sowas such ich =)


----------



## Gearloose (21. Juli 2008)

Nochmal zu deiner Frage letztens, ich hab
mich für Dich mal schlau gemacht:

Also:
Das Mittel gegen Genitalherpes heißt
Anestheosulf. Sollte die "Situation" aber
schon im fortgeschrittenem Stadium sein,
meinte der Apotheker Du solltest doch besser
zum Arzt gehen.
Er meinte auch das müsste Dir nicht
peinlich
sein, so was käme eigentlich relativ oft
vor. Die Ursache ist meistens einfach
mangelnde Hygiene.
Ich hoffe ich konnte Dir helfen!

Natürlich hoffe ich, daß es bei Dir schon
besser geworden ist, das sah ja wirklich
übel aus..Lebt da unten überhaupt noch was
bei Dir ?!?!?
Sag´ mir bitte Bescheid; Gute Besserung und
sei bei Deinem nächsten Thailandurlaub
einfach ein bißchen vorsichtiger...Nicht
die
Masse macht´s!!!!


----------



## The Poison (23. Juni 2009)

Darkdamien schrieb:


> Hey liebe Community!
> Suche neue Texte, die ich Bekannten und Freunden ins GB stellen kann.
> 
> 
> ...





dashier find ich auch gut^^, ist zwar nicht gemein, aber trotzdem witzig^^:

Ein arabischer Gelehrter hat mal gesagt:

&#1604;&#1604;&#1571;&#1593;&#1610;&#1575;&#1606; &#1608;&#1593;&#1583;&#1583; &#1571;&#1593;&#1576;&#1581;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576;&#1576;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1610;&#1578;&#1605; &#1605;&#1575;&#1593;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608; &#1578;&#1593;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606;&#1607;&#1605;&#1604;&#1604;&#1571;&#1593;&#1610;&#1575;&#1606;&#1606;&#1608;&#1575;&#1576; &#1581;&#1587;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1587;&#1578;&#1608;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1583;&#1604; &#1593;&#1575;&#1605; &#1571;&#1589;&#1576;&#1581;&#1578; &#1573;&#1587;&#1576;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1575; &#1583;&#1608;&#1604;&#1577; &#1602;&#1575;&#1606;&#1608;&#1606; &#1573;&#1580;&#1578;&#1605;&#1575;&#1593;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608; &#1583;&#1610;&#1605;&#1602;&#1585;&#1575;&#1591;&#1610;&#1577; &#1578;&#1581;&#1578; &#1606;&#1592;&#1575;&#1605; &#1605;&#1604;&#1603;&#1610; &#1576;&#1585;&#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;. &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1604;&#1603; &#1605;&#1606;&#1589;&#1576;&#1607; &#1601;&#1582;&#1585;&#1610; &#1608; &#1585;&#1606; &#1608; &#1608;&#1575;&#1581;&#1583;&#1574;&#1610;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1586;&#1585;&#1575;&#1569; &#1607;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1575;&#1603;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1593;&#1604;&#1610; &#1604;&#1604;&#1576;&#1604;&#1575;&#1583;. &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1585;&#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1587;&#1576;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610; &#1605;&#1602;&#1587;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1580;&#1604;&#1587;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1575;&#1581;&#1583; &#1604;&#1604;&#1571;&#1593;&#1610;&#1575; &#1608;&#1593;&#1583;&#1583; &#1571;&#1593;&#1590;&#1575;&#1569; &#1610;&#1576;&#1604; &#1593;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608; &#1608;&#1575;&#1581;&#1583; &#1604;&#1604;&#1606;&#1608;&#1575;&#1576; &#1608; &#1593;&#1583;&#1583; &#1606;&#1578;&#1575;&#1574;&#1580; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1582;&#1575;&#1576;&#1575;&#1578; &#1606;&#1575;&#1574;&#1576;. &#1606;&#1578;&#1575;&#1574;&#1580; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1582;&#1575;&#1576;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1582;&#1610;&#1585; &#1605;&#1576;&#1575;&#1588;&#1585;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; &#1571;&#1589;&#1576;&#1581;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576;&#1587;&#1606;&#1608;&#1575;&#1578;&#1548; &#1576;&#1610;&#1606;&#1605;&#1575; &#1587;&#1606;&#1608;&#1575;&#1578;&#1548;

Krass, oder?? 
&#1608; &#1593;&#1583;&#1583; die stelle fand ich besonders übel!


----------



## Toddi Jenkins (23. Juni 2009)

The schrieb:


> dashier find ich auch gut^^, ist zwar nicht gemein, aber trotzdem witzig^^:
> 
> Ein arabischer Gelehrter hat mal gesagt:
> 
> ...


Gibt es davon eine Übersetzung auf Deutsch oder Englisch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die Weisheit ist bestimmt super, nur werden sie die wenigstens verstehen.


----------



## Xondor (23. Juni 2009)

Darkdamien schrieb:


> Kennt ihr ähnliches? Dann rein damit. :-)




Wie wärs mit selbst kreativ sein? Dann wärs vielleicht sogar lustig.


----------



## EspCap (23. Juni 2009)

Toddi schrieb:


> Gibt es davon eine Übersetzung auf Deutsch oder Englisch?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Google sagt es ist arabisch und spuckt das hier aus :



> Und die Anzahl der Objekte ist Oaban Alcabbanip Maip und Taienhmelloaiannwab durch die Verfassung geändert in Spanien zu einem sozialen Stand der Rechtsstaatlichkeit und der Demokratie nach dem System der parlamentarischen Monarchie. König Ren und seinem Stolz und Ahdiis Minister De-facto-Herrscher des Landes. Spanischen Parlament ist in zwei Kammern, einem der bewussten und die Zahl der Mitglieder werden und einer der Stellvertreter und die Anzahl der Ergebnisse der Wahlen Stellvertreter. Die Ergebnisse der Wahlen hat sich die neuesten direkt von Alcabsnoat, während der Jahre.



Alles klar?
Scheint mir jedenfalls von einer arabischen Nachrichtenseite zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die 'üble Stelle' beudetet übrigens nicht mehr als "Anzahl" ^^


----------



## Benrok (23. Juni 2009)

Ey Alter...
Mach dir keinen Kopf wegen dem Typen
gestern..
Jeder kassiert mal einen Korb. Konntest du ja
nicht wissen, dass er Hetero ist. Klar war es
nicht die feine englische Art von ihm, sich
so lautstark über deinen Tanga lustig zu
machen... Aber der ist doch bloß neidisch,
weil ihm rosa nicht so gut steht wie dir.
Also Kopf hoch...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Auch andere Väter haben
schöne Söhne!


----------

